# La Finca Ammo Box Toro Cigar Review - Cheap but...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay, I didn't pay much for these and have a cool cedar lined ammo box and the stogies do indeed taste better than drug store cigars but I will nev...

Read the full review here: La Finca Ammo Box Toro Cigar Review - Cheap but...


----------

